# Targeting flounder in Blackwater/Yellow River area??



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I know that the tidal delta of Escambia River/Bay is a good area to target flounder in the fall, but, does anyone have any tips for flounder in the Blackwater or Yellow River delta areas?? 

I see a lot of stingrays on the west side of Blackwater Bay between Escirbano Point and the Yellow/Weaver River outflows, but, I have only seen one flounder. Whenever I drag bull minnows or finger mullet I can't keep the stupid sailcats and hardheads off my line. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I would give you advice, but considering that we got 1 flounder a night for 2/3 of my last outings, you might need to get some info from someone else! LOL

I just keep trying new spots. Eventually I will tear them up. Just a matter of time and miles of shoreline.....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, that one single flounder that you got was the retard flounder (as we call them). 

Social outcasts in the flounder world. Got one eye looking of to the side. Tries to eat bull minnows that are too small. Lies there and nearly dies when the tide goes out. The pity flounder..... Thats the one I usually get...

Last place I tried was blackwater bay. Again, one flounder... That was last weekend.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

This time last year, I did catch a couple of flounders out of the mouth of the Weaver River, which is just south of the Yellow River. My friend a I caught them on believe it or not, Zoom Black Trick Worms. One was a really good size and the others were okay. We were bass fishing when we caught them, but they were just laying in the middle of the river on the bottom at the edge of the mouth. I thought I had a 10 pound bass on my bass rod, lol.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Mike, we catch flounder on berkley power worms(blue fleck) near the mouth of rivers. We have the most luck on grassy points, or just grassy banks on river, near bay. We never catch sail cats on plastic worms.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to launch on Mae Lane and give it a try this week if the wind will lay down just a bit. I will try dragging some plastics on a jighead and see what hapens, I'll post my results one way or the other.

Thanks for the info . . .


----------

